# Ferrari Enzo



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Well here's a 3dayer from this week...

This has definately been 'driven', every panel apart from the engine cover has seen paint at some point & judging by the state of the calipers before they were sent away to be repainted the car's visited some graveltraps too.
As you'll see in the 'befores' the paint was the usual mix of swirls & RIDS & in the metal the car looked dull & taking on a grey-ish hue.

Usual 2BM wash process with AG Shampoo & PM3, wheels have been repainted in the satin black you see in the pics so just a quick once over to get them clean & finally dried with towels & the trusty air line.

A couple of befores...



























After testing the top of a wing for a suitable combo & considering the low levels of paint & the composite nature of the panels I settled on a 3M Compound pad & a mixture of FCP & 3.02 which gave the necessary cut & long worktime without heating up the panel excessively using low speeds.

50/50...









This was then refined with a Megs Finishing pad & the trusty 85RD. To err on the side of caution I left a few RIDS but overall about 95% correction achieved.


















Drivers side completed










Passenger side completed










Gratuitous rear shot










Me riding the horse...or engine bay detailing as it's better known










After the polishing was completed it was time for an IPA wipedown followed by a coat of Vintage.
Wheels cleaned with glass cleaner to remove some greasy fingerprints 
Tyres dressed with Endurance.
Arches dressed with AG #5
Trim with All Season & a couple of areas with nut oil followed by All Season

All interior & engine bay carbon was waxed with Vintage 
Leather cleaned with leather brush & AG Leather cleaner followed by Gliptone Conditioner.
Rubber floors dressed with 303
Door seals treated with Z Seal

Enough of the typing, here are some afters. I apologise for the quality of the pics, these are the best of a blurry bunch. *note to self to brush up on my camera skills!




































































































As with every thread, thank you for looking...


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Looks a whole lot better now. Nice job.

lol sitting on the horse


----------



## lee1987 (Apr 18, 2009)

that is very nice love the colour after the correction great job mate


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

awesome looking car!

was a state!!

looks amazing now


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks great now!! loving the rims too!!

Must be nice to work on such an amazing car!!

:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice, black with black and black is my favourite colour for these - they are evil


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice resto job. :thumb: Good to hear that it's been properly used and not tucked away under a cover.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Great work on a stunning motor


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! My dream car!! :argie:

That looks absolutely fan-bloody-tastic :thumb:

Lucky, lucky guy you are to have worked on that


----------



## Heritage-Wax (Mar 25, 2009)

Superb! Thanks for sharing. Rare in black too. If I'm not
mistaken is that not JK's? 

Tom


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work Chris


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

great work. love that f40 in the background


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

Amazing car. Looks perfect now!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Heritage-Wax said:


> If I'm not
> mistaken is that not JK's?
> 
> Tom


Nope this is a different car.



s3 rav said:


> love that f40 in the background


Yes a proper car that, 1 owner, 6000miles from new & looking likely to be seeing some Megs #205 next week @ some point:thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work!:thumb:


----------



## spawn again (Apr 1, 2009)

My favourite car ever! Very nice!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

You dirty, dirty dog... you've done an Enzo before me ! Nice work buddy!!!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

At last!

Great car Chris and super work, although looks like I need to show you how to use the autofocus button on your camera 

LOL at riding the horse:lol:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Superb Detail, and the 'riding the horse' shot is a chuckler!

I'm glad your Detailing is better than your photography though!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Great work there on an amazing looking machine :argie: Imagine seeing that fast approaching in your rear view mirror :doublesho


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

You lucky bugger :lol:, stunning job Chris :thumb: and riding the horse....classic.

But for god sake man get a decent camera to do yourself justice - we need better pics


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

amazing.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

__D5__ said:


> Nice resto job. :thumb: Good to hear that it's been properly used and not tucked away under a cover.


Agree


----------



## Steve G (Feb 24, 2008)

Top job that mate, nice to see someone else has been driving their Enzo, instead of it being a garage queen. How many K's/miles does it have? those wheels are refreshing also, very Michael Schumacher version :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Steve G said:


> How many K's/miles does it have?


12,000KM's...quite a bit of it on a track I'd imagine:thumb:



Brazo said:


> although looks like I need to show you how to use the autofocus button on your camera


When I next change the car I'll get you to give me a hand with the capture of some decent pics..after we've polished it obviously


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

A beautiful read with stunning afters, a true pro at work & a local yokal

I feel sure, I would have wet myself if asked to have put anything more abbrasive than a blue super soft Dodo microfibre on a black Enzo.

Nice one indeed, my cap is most certainly doffed to you Chris.:thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

very nice, looks great


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Cracking work on a beautiful car

I would never get tired of working on on of those.

Thanks for posting


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

That is awesome.

Top, top detailing on what is my opinion the most amazing automobile ever made.

That must of been a dream come true.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

awesome transformation man! looks excellent!


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

glad to see it s been used no point in owning a nice car just to look at ,,,,


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Excellent work


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Chris_VRS said:


> 12,000KM's...quite a bit of it on a track I'd imagine:thumb:
> 
> When I next change the car I'll get you to give me a hand with the capture of some decent pics..after we've polished it obviously


When you next change your car? mate i'm busy next weekend:wall:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

top work on a top car. great job!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Awesome car, awesome work........:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Stunning work on an equally stunning car.:thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice indeed!


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

A true super car, great job .


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

:doublesho WOW
Simply beautiful. Stunning job you`ve done there mate :thumb:


----------

